# Used commercial for filter and French press? Advice please.



## alberto not (Oct 24, 2020)

Hello. Hope that I don't get thrown out before I start, but espresso isn't on the cards in the near future. I'm just looking to improve the flavour of our filter and French press coffee. Would a used commercial work for this or is it just overkill and daft? Strangely I just like the idea of a big solid chunk of metal in the kitchen. Usually brew 3 mugs at a time and wasn't think of anything manual. Is a worn out commercial as bad for coarser grinds as it is for finer grinds. Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

A used commercial grinder - would be perfectly capable for espresso or filter (not necessarily great to constantly switch back and forth though) many have managed for years.

But "worn out" is a different thing......

Worn out burrs - replacable...

Worn out/knackered in other ways...... ????


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Generally all you need for good quality filter and generally non espresso is one of the Wilfa grinders. I've had both, the svart and also the uniform. Both are very good grinders and excellent value for money at c. £115 and £220 respectively. The uniform has come down in price a fair bit recently from c. £300. They are focused on the filter range (and coarser i.e. french press).

Hoffman has reviewed both if you care to take a look. He thought the Uniform edged the Niche in a v60 in a tightly fought contest (he did note that the win was subjective) but this shows you the level it's at.

They both hold their value well so if you did go down the espresso route a few years later you should get the majority of your money back, so long as a market game changer doesn't come along, which seems unlikely at this price point.

edit: I've realised this is all relative to what you're using at the moment.....my point being if you're using pre ground or something very low level - used commercial would be overkill imo when the uniform produces great coffee.


----------



## alberto not (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback. Sounds like it could be used, but you don't have to go there.


----------

